# Whens the last time you kicked someones ass?



## ghandi (Sep 22, 2003)

There is a great line in the film the wedding singer that goes something along the lines of 'i've not been in a fight since i was in fourth grade, but i kicked that guys ass and i'm gonna do the same to you' I am a law abiding citizen apart from the odd doobie and of a fairly easy going nature and i too had not been in a fight since my school days.

         However whilst out in my home town of Northampton the other month my clean sheet in terms of post school ground fisticuffs was blemished. I usually avoid going out at night in the town centre as i am more a pub man than a club man and our town at night tends to be full of drunken dickheads looking for trouble.

         Anyway i had gone out this one weekend nd ended up in a bar where one of the guys i train with was head doorman, so we popped in to see him It was his night off however but we decided to stay for a drink. Anyway some scrawny pencil necked clown with some equally weasil faced mates came up to me and my mate and asked if we had a spare cigarette (bad habit i know but a hard one to break).

        Only having a couple left in the pack and being of a generally tight fisted disposition my mate pointed the pencil neck in the direction of the cigarette machine in the corner of the room. Anyway this young chump took exception to this and decided to mouth off at my mate. 

       We were both still sober and i was kind of bemused by the situation. My mate is about 5'6 and weighs about 17 stone, the words brick shithouse tend to come to mind if asked to describe his stature. The guy is built like a small bull. I am 6 foot and at the time i was a lean 14 stone. Then there was this gang of scrawny scumbags having the audacity to try and take us on. 

        Anyway mistaking my friends tolerance for weakness one of these jokers seeing me sniggering at his mates pathetic attempt to intimidate a man 10 stone heavier than himself, decided to come at me bobbing and weaving like prince naseem hamed.

       Now being a sane right minded individual i know that i would not consider starting on someone twice my size unless i had something up my sleeve. As no one with the slightest hint of intelligence would to my mind start a fight with someone that much bigger unless they were some king of kung fu expert. For a minute there it flashed through my mind 'is this guy bruce lee's spotty white brother or is he a complete fuckwit?' 

        Well it soon became obvious he was the later, as he moved towards me lining up a feeble punch i gave him a fairly firm boot to the side of his knee, hard and low. This sent the little muppet crashing to the floor at the feet of his mates. When i looked over to my mate he was pummelling the first guy black and blue (he later told me the guy had picked up a bottle and tried to take a swipe at my mate with it.

         The bouncer's then came over and knowing we we're friends of the head doorman proceeded to chuck the hapless gang of chumps out of the back door. Anyway hardly Lewis vs Tyson but that was the last time i was involved in any physical conflict. 

         Remember: Peace is maintained by the projection of superior fire power. This applies to pubs as much as it does to world politics, however you always get some idiot or other that fancies their chances. Saddam Hussein being a prime example.

So i would like to know when was the last time you kicked someone's ass?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2003)

As an ex-bouncer, I don't start fights, I break them up (or attempt to.)

Maybe Burner and IT can add their 2 cents now.... let's see what they have to say!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 22, 2003)

I have never been involved in a brawl. Part of me is sad about that as I think it would be a great stress reliever to kick someone's ass


----------



## Mindless (Sep 22, 2003)

One of the reasons I started weight lifting, fighting is good but neither is being bushed around/ being beaten up.


----------



## Mindless (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe ment too right fighting is not good. An accident...I promise


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope I never get in another fight again.....I hate fighting.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2003)

if I were to say Sunday would that be a bad thing?  i'm mostly kidding.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

I broke up a guy and girl screwing on a school bus Saturday. Does that count?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2003)

People are always trying to get into it with me for some reason, I tend to ignore them or just walk away.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 22, 2003)

I've never been in a fight - how much could I know aobut myself if i've never been in a fight huh?  The only reason I would want to be in one is just so I can see what it's like and how i'd do.  I just don't want to mess up my pretty face or get a tooth knocked out or something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm a cop, I have to kick ass.











And it's fun too.


----------



## Flex (Sep 22, 2003)

derekisdman...you do learn alot about yourself when you get in a fight, thats the honest to god truth.

personally, i've been in many fights in my life, and i'm still young. i've beaten some serious ass, but only to the point where they stop fighting back. once i know they are not fighting anymore, I USUALLY stop.  Funny thing is, I am always the one that tries to tell the kids to get outta here before something bad happens. i've never gotten my ass beat yet, and i think i can attribute that to me NEVER having ever started it (i have never instagated a fight)...."i don't initiate, i retaliate".

Personally, i love beating kids that talk shit when they're with their boys the most. Most need a lot of alcohol before they talk shit too,  then they become the toughest guys ever, until they are lying on the ground in their own blood.

Man, got some great memories....

"You can't touch the champs chest"....


----------



## Flex (Sep 22, 2003)

dkidsman...only thing is, don't go looking for trouble. that's when you get yourself in trouble. if its you or your boys being the dickheads, then calm yourself or relax your boys, cuz that's when it usually backfires.  

BUT, if and when the time comes, and people start with you, then show 'em what you're made of....unleash hell.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 23, 2003)

its kinda strange but I was always in scraps as a kid in school (junior school and secondry school)

Then since i've been at college I've only been in 1 fight (which was hardly a 'fight' I just hit this guy a few times and he didn't hit me back)

I seem to get really nervous now when I think about fighting another dude (I didn't used to give a f**k but now I do) no matter how big/small/hard/pussy he is.  I don't understand it really but I just think its best I stay outta trouble anyway


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2003)

I grew up in a bad neighborhood and fought all the time as a kid.  You have to in that situation to earn respect or you get bullied to no end.  But, I grew out of that crap.  The last time I was involved in a "fight" was 15 years ago in high school.  It wasn't really a fight, it was me puching a kid in the face because he was annoying me.  In retrospect, I feel really bad about that.  He didn't deserve the punch, but it was all I knew.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I broke up a guy and girl screwing on a school bus Saturday. Does that count?




that counts.... ummmnnn  very interesting.  I'm afraid to ask their ages!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> that counts.... ummmnnn  very interesting.  I'm afraid to ask their ages!


Guy 20, girl 17.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2003)

I kick my own ass in the gym everyday...that count?


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 23, 2003)

I've got a friend who thinks hes some kind of tough guy and he gets on my nerves.  He thinks he can take anyone and he's never even fought.  Even though he's my friend I would absolutely love to see him fight and just totally get rampaged - I think that would show him a thing or two and put him in his place.  Is that wrong ya think?

By the way have any of you seen that video of the skateboarder; I think his name was Mike Valley.  He just starts fighting with these three guys all by himself and takes them all, it's awesome.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

Other than myself I've never kicked anyones ass in my life.


----------



## wraith (Sep 23, 2003)

im not racist ,but apparently some people are ,when i was in school (i went to a school predominant with indian kids and i dont show any indian)  although i have a little ,i was always getting picked at ,white boy this and white boy that ,funy how if you kick a few injun asses it doesnt matter if your white any more they all respect you ,


----------



## gr81 (Sep 23, 2003)

I have been on both ends of brawls and I don't look for fights by anymeans. it has been some time though for me which is good, probably b/c of the people I used to surround myself with. Usually if you are getting into a fight it is over some BS that shouldn't be going on, people over reacting or being irrational, but most of all I have learned insecurity is a trait that fits people that are always trying to fight others IMO, like what are you trying to prove. I like to think of myself more mature nowadays that fighting wouldn't be an option lower down on the list. I ain't afraid to handle my business though, believe that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 23, 2003)

Actually, here is a true story from Florida.  I was standing around at a club minding my business, when some guy just came up to me and punched me in the face.  I fell backwards into a crowd of people who grabbed me and pushed me back at the guy.  As I was hurling towards him, He cocked way back.  At this point, I dropped to my knees and hammered him in the nuts.  After that I sat up to get away and then like 6 guys started putting the boots to both of us.  That is another reason why I don't fight, I would rather grapple and generally that gets you stomped.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 24, 2003)

Fighting days are over.  Did quite a bit in college while partying in Mexico or working concert security.  Fighting sucks.  The older you get, the better you get at verbally kicking ass. lol


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2003)

Girls are the best "ass-kickers" around. Best thing to do with a girl is to just say, "yes dear."


----------



## kdwa1 (Sep 25, 2003)

Lots of fun and blood in high school but of course got over it by Senior year.Really didn't like it too much but still feel like it at times if someone wants to F with me.Especially when on testosterone.Had a guy in the gym today spitting all over the steam room floor and it felt good telling him where to get off.It's better to kick ass verbally I agree.But sometimes you know someone needs a good smack up the side of the head.Gotta control
because actually violence is immature.Feels good to think about though.It's pretty cool to work out the aggression in a Dojo doing some Kung Fu or Tai Kwan Do.I'm in Taiwan and everybody loves martial arts and knives here so I try to avoid fights  Be cool.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Guy 20, girl 17.



Talk about asking for prison time, stupid


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Actually, here is a true story from Florida.



 what a bunch of bullsh!t, people suck ass sometimes.


----------



## ogabott (Sep 25, 2003)

I hate people who start fights, unless there is a good reason.  If i have to, i'll fight. 
last time?  summer sometime.  Im still in college, and fights never end...


----------



## IMOK (Sep 25, 2003)

I haven't been in a fight in quite sometime. I never was the type to start stuff, but i definetally wasn't the type to run away from trouble when it was about to go down.The last fight that  I had was in March of 2001. It was in a night club. The fight ended with me getting stabbed, bleeding all over the place, having a operation, was in the hospital(plus i couldn't lift for 8 weeks and lost over 20 pounds. I got to hear everyone comment how small i looked which didnt really cheer me up)for some time, and making me feel like i wasn't invincable anymore. The DR said I would have died had it not been for one person that rushed to help me.  These days I avoid situations. No one fights fair anymore. People are too scared to fight one on one. Its funny because the fight i was in wasn't even really my fight. Some guy thought my friend was looking at his gf, and said something to him. The guy was alot bigger than my friend so I stepped in, and we started going at it. After that I realized its sometimes better to go home with a hurt ego, than go away in a ambulance.


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mindless *_
> One of the reasons I started weight lifting, fighting is good but neither is being bushed around/ being beaten up.



Thats a really bad reason to lift weights.... unfortunately i started cuz of that reason too but now i love it as a sport.  The reason why i say this is ive seen huge guys get their asses kicked by smaller guys who just know good fighting tactics.....


----------



## Flex (Sep 27, 2003)

Doesnt matter how big you are, its how tough you are when it comes down to it.

Bruce Lee would murder anybody, didnt matter how big the dude was guys, big and small, used to go up to him on the street and pick fights b/c they wanted to see how tough he really was. They'd be lucky to last 1 minute before their boys peeled them off the street while Bruce walked away unscratched.

I'm a decent size dude, 6'1", 215, and i've beaten the shit outta both bigger guys, and little smaller wiseasses all the like.....

Just remember what i said in my previous post, don't fight unless you have to, otherwise trouble is just waiting for you. (In my life i am proud to say i still have never started/instagated a fight, i just retaliate).

But if it comes down to it, and you have no other choice, get "FUCKING HOSTILE" and go to war


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Bruce Lee would murder anybody, didnt matter how big the dude was guys, big and small, used to go up to him on the street and pick fights b/c they wanted to see how tough he really was. They'd be lucky to last 1 minute before their boys peeled them off the street while Bruce walked away unscratched.



Bruce Lee also has spent most of his life learning martial arts tho 

youre damn lucky youre that size.... im 5'8" 145 pounds and ppl try to pick fights with me all the time..... i think i have one of those faces that ppl see and just want to start a fight with me hahaha.

havent really got in a decent fight for a long time now tho.


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I've got a friend who thinks hes some kind of tough guy and he gets on my nerves.  He thinks he can take anyone and he's never even fought.  Even though he's my friend I would absolutely love to see him fight and just totally get rampaged - I think that would show him a thing or two and put him in his place.  Is that wrong ya think?
> 
> *Well, I think he probably believes that he can stand on his two feet and not back down is what he is really implying.  I don't believe that you really would like to see your "friend" get rampaged, would you?  Normally, a person puts another in a submissive move rather than attempting to kill another so, I believe you'd like to see or hear your friend beg to be let go or yell, "I give up".  Correct me if I am wrong. *
> ...


----------



## TattooedCarrot (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm a cop, I have to kick ass.




Yep, me too. Although its more a chore now (potential for injury and lots of CYA paperwork etc.) so I'm not as entertained by it as when I was a young rookie; its just something that has to get done sometimes.


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Sep 30, 2003)

Never been in a fight in my life. As someone said the best way to peace is to project power. 

Well I was always the biggest kid in the class and the guy in second was far behind. I wasn't just tall either but stocky. Well mostly fat but I "wore" it well.  So no one really messed with me. Not only that but I'm an easy going guy when you get to know me.

There was two kids who tempted me in junior high. One threw an orange at me and I chased him across the school. Was broken up before I got a punch in. I had him cornered too and he was apologzing in between breaths.We became best friends of all things too.  One other guy, it was more of an accident, he got apple sauce on my favorite sweatshirt. I got up grabbed him, and slid him across the lunch table.

Only time in high school was when one guy used to insult whatever band shirt I was wearing that day. One day I said in the middle of class "WTF did you say?" He just looked at me and said nothing. The next day I waited for him but he never showed. He was away in a tennis tournament, then spring break came and I got over it and never resulted in anything. Closet I ever came to starting a fight. 

Bout it, in HS I was an intimidating guy anyway: 6' 3", 250 lbs, shaved head, steel toe boots, all black clothes but I never made any enemies either. Well a few  

I honestly don't like fighting and hate people who do. I also would never fight unless I know I could win (though sometimes you don't have the option). Call that sissy but I'm not stupid and gettin' your ass kicked ain't fun.


----------



## PalmdalePoser (Oct 1, 2003)

*Video Fight...My only Fight*

A few posts back there was some small mention of a skate boarder guy fighting these guys in the street. I was interested and did some research and found the video clip if you want to see it here:

http://www.mikevallely.com/video/files/4/hi.mov 

His name is Mike Valley but it is just an intro and not any whole fight scene or anything.



-My only fight-

I myself have only been in one fight and I beat the fucking crap out of this guy 6 years back in highschool for pushing me forward in the hallway. I don't know what he was smoking but for some reason he decides to push me. So I let it go, just in case it was an accident. Then when I was pushed again in the back I stopped. Looked at him and said "WTF are you doing...he said something like my bad dude or along those lines..." So I still thougt it was an accident so I kept walking and he was still behind me. By this time we were outside and when he shoved me this time I knew it was no fucking accident so I let the P.O.S. have it. I hit him twice and then grabbed him and threw him on the ground and hit him again before it was broken up.

I did not even get in trouble and he got suspended from school for ten days because when they asked us each what happened he explained his story and I said nothing and let him continue...but when I explained to the DETAIL what happened he would not shut up..kept saying I was lying and leaving parts out...

Only fight I ever been in...his name was Eric Jordy.

I'm a lover not a fighter but I can hold my end of the deal if messed with.

Great forum!

Jeff
:>)


----------



## Candor (Oct 21, 2003)

My days of martial arts and fighting are a thing of the past.  Even when someone truly wants to start something I can talk my way out of it now.  I have had teeth knocked out but have always been the last one standing but I don't know the value in that anymore.  Even when I "won" I sometimes walked away hurt more than the other guy.  It is peculiar but I feel no pain when I fight.  It is almost like a hypnotic trance.  I have been kicked in the nutz and pounded in the face, the only thing that has hurt during the heat of the moment is having the wind knocked out of me once in my early karate days.  

I only started one fight and that was foolish drunk after breaking up with a longtime girlfriend...impetuous of youth. 

An acquaintance of mine (actually a friend of a friend) is the most mild mannered non-threatening non-aggressive guy you have ever met, could have knocked me over with a feather when I found out he is very competitive in ultimate fighting.  He showed a video of one of his fights.  Suffice it to say I will make absolutely certain I don't get in another bar fight.


----------



## Skib (Oct 22, 2003)

that mike vallely fight was in CKY3... great movie! it was done by some of the guys from jackass... i wouldn't really call it a fight though... they called him a "skater fag" so he unleashed on them... nothing too serious though...


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't think its good to fight for no reason, what it comes down to is, if someone is talking shit and it gets to the point where someone is annoying the shit out of me or does something to me they'll get their ass beat. I m only 16 years old, and have a 22 year old brother, we would fight alot mainly him just punching the shit out of my head *ahh the memories* . O well I find it better to relieve anger when I come home on my punching bag. I recommend anyone who gets pissed off have one of these around, fucking awesome to just beat the shit out of . 

Anyways fighting isn't great unless necessary, but the last time I got in a fight it was cause the kid slapped me for no reason, and I just punched him in the head. BTW not to sound racist or anything, but BLACK PEOPLE have hard fucking heads.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BlackLabelSDMF *_
> I honestly don't like fighting and hate people who do.



Agreed, I wasn't raised to be an asshole. The world would be a better place if people would talk out thier problems and misunderstandings.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Agreed, I wasn't raised to be an asshole. The world would be a better place if people would talk out thier problems and misunderstandings.



neither was i.... im prolly the nicest guy on the block, literally.  I was at this TVT party (titan volley ball tournament for my former highschool) anyways this group of brown kids (brown kids here are notorious for starting fights) decided it would be in their best interest to beat the shit outta ONE guy.  So they're pounding the shit outta this guy and he got knocked out and theyre still beating on him.  At this point his face is bloody as hell and his jaw is broken.  To top it off they throw a garbage can at his head.  My friend Trevor (whos a strong mofo) rages and boots the garbage can off this kid and it smokes one of the brown guys in the head.  So they encircle him and start to try to kick his ass... I think he broke one of the guys' noses and fucked like two of them up... it was god damn insane ive never seen anyone fight like that... before he got his ass completely whooped..... He ended up in the hospital for a day getting his ear reattached among other things...

Fucking gay.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2003)

Just about no matter how shitty someone is, they dont deserve to be treated like that, that doesn't teach a lesson, it only tells them IMO that its ok to be just as violent because "everybody is like that."


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 28, 2003)

i dont get what youre saying..... two innocent ppl ended up in the hospital cuz of a bunch of rowdy yahoos.  i fail to see where a lesson fits in here


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2003)

Nobody needs to get thier ass kicked that hard unless they raped someone, thats about the only time I'd go hog wild on someone. Mob insanity, freaking monkeys.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 29, 2003)

no one deserves a ass kicking in theory, but in reality w/ our society 2 many ppl walk over ppl and talk out of their asses. I know that where I live if someone talks shit, for no reason and I dont know them, they'll get beat. End of story. 


The best thing I've found is having a older brother who before he moved out with I would always fight with joking around, he hits pretty hard, but over the years i ve been able to take about any hit except to the jewels. My brother sometimes would punch me in the head....  O well when i was 10 I broke a wooden baseball bat over his head lmao....... 

Ahh the memories I miss my bro


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2003)

I think fighting over words is stupid, I just walk away.


----------



## racoon02 (Oct 29, 2003)

Im a Lova not a fighta


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 29, 2003)

As a kid when I was the class nerd and fatter then hell I would get my cousins who were the whole offensive lineman in highschool to watch over me through grammer school and middle school.  But once highschool came I was on my own.  Never fought till Junior year when I was learning to drive.  Some dude came up to my car and pulled a knife and popped the tire while I was parking for practice.  He called my mom some pretty nasty things.  I was brought up to not fight and respect my elders.  Well the tire I could have delt with but when he insulted my mom I just sorta flipped, I jumped outta the car and chased him down (he started to run) and I broke his nose, some ribs, and I think he walks with a limp now.  Don't remember what happend because it went so fast once I grabed the back of his collar.  

Then the last fight I was in was not to long ago when I cam home and some guy was in a ski mask at my back door.  I asked him what he was doing and he came at me, so I grappled him and took him down to the floor.  I got up and told him to leave with no cops but he kept at it so I grabbed his arm twisted it bringing his whole upper body down as I knee'd him in the gut.  And I waited for the cops.

I've only been in 2 fights and I don't really like fighting but when you have to do it no sense in losing.  Personaly I always prefere talking it out.  But there are always those idiots who deserve it.  I may be a small guy but I move well when it comes to fighting.


----------



## Jonwell (Oct 30, 2003)

I was bouncing last Saturday night.  There were some guys in there bragging about being fire fighters and risking there lives and shit like that. They even had on t-shirts of their department. One of them started getting kind of mouthy and I told him to cool it and that I risked my life every weekend beating down people trying to act tough in my bar.  He stepped up and tried to push me, but I grabbed his risk, gave a squeeze with all my strength and heard a pop.  I saw the look of fear in his eyes when he realized that my strength matched my incredible physique.  I then pick him up and body slammed him and punched him in the face.  His friends started to move forward but when I raised my head up they stepped back.  I could tell they weren't men.  I told them to get the hell out and take their firehouse lover with them.  Some heros!  btw-I took a little hispanic girl home and had her calling me Papi all night


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2003)

But I bet Mudge wants to start with mine.  



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Other than myself I've never kicked anyones ass in my life.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 30, 2003)

heh I hate when people get in fights and push, for me I dont push I just hit them in the face, and if they want to tackle me then I ll just get on them and pound them Its a proven fact I can fight very well


----------



## spartan (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm in the Army and I am a boxer as well. I spend up to  5 hours a day training, wieghtlifting, polymetrics,swimming,endurance runs, sprints, Rucksack marches. I have been to Afganastan, Bosnia, Croatia, I have seen lots of shit that most others havn't. What I don't have time for is some dude who has a chip on his shoulder and walks around like a tough guy. I have no problem smashing a loud mouth asshole, or choking out a loser who can't keep himself in check. Our society is filled with little men with little minds who have self esteem problems and take it out on others. Those are the clowns who I enjoy pucking out, because thats the only thing the seem to understand.


----------



## Var (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jonwell *_
> I was bouncing last Saturday night.  There were some guys in there bragging about being fire fighters and risking there lives and shit like that. They even had on t-shirts of their department. One of them started getting kind of mouthy and I told him to cool it and that I risked my life every weekend beating down people trying to act tough in my bar.  He stepped up and tried to push me, but I grabbed his risk, gave a squeeze with all my strength and heard a pop.  I saw the look of fear in his eyes when he realized that my strength matched my incredible physique.  I then pick him up and body slammed him and punched him in the face.  His friends started to move forward but when I raised my head up they stepped back.  I could tell they weren't men.  I told them to get the hell out and take their firehouse lover with them.  Some heros!  btw-I took a little hispanic girl home and had her calling me Papi all night



So you're in Cali?  Where Firefighters are risking their asses every day to save your house?  They were bragging about their heroism, and you busted the guy up?  Did I get all that right?  Also, you think that you're a hero because you scrap every weekend while "bouncing"?  You're my hero!


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 30, 2003)

hes not a hero, he is a ZERO 

o shit i m a poet n i didnt even knoet


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2003)

Jonwell,

It's pricks like you that give body builders a bad name.
You think because your stronger than another guy and kick his ass that your a man.  I can understand you having to keep peace as a bouncer, but bragging about kicking a fire fighters ass because he had been boasting about risking his life on the job.
Your a pretty sad individual.

Then you brag about taking a little hispanic girl home.   
You sound like a real sick F%*)#.   It wouldn't surprise me if she was under age too.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 30, 2003)

"I saw the look of fear in his eyes when he realized that my strength matched my incredible physique." - Jonwell
....wow


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> But I bet Mudge wants to start with mine.



No, but I think your reading has not yet begun. You criticize from the outside without the experience. I am a very passive individual most of the time.


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2003)

Mudge,

The words I would use is "defend my opinion," not criticize.
And you don't always have to have 1st hand experience in a subject to formulate an opinion.  I do that by reading other individuals testimonies who does have 1st hand experience. Then after doing that, I formulate my own.  So don't tell me I criticize from the outside without experience.   It sounds more like you are doing that to me right now.




> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> No, but I think your reading has not yet begun. You criticize from the outside without the experience. I am a very passive individual most of the time.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> 
> It's pricks like you that give body builders a bad name.
> You think because your stronger than another guy and kick his ass that your a man.



no shit


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> And you don't always have to have 1st hand experience in a subject to formulate an opinion.



Of course not, but my impression is that you know nothing but propoganda. Again I welcome any posts, but I think you should create one of your own, instead of us whoring up someones thread, kind of like right now.

Bring some data to the table, research. I gave you one research posting on liver values etc after cessation, I have seen no pubmed or medline stuff from you yet


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2003)

Mudge,  Are you still going on this subject? You keep repeating yourself like a broken record, and I'm not going to do the same.
I clearly stated my opinions and I am finished.  

And what in the hell does whoring mean? It must be late, I'm going to bed.  (Good Night!)





> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Of course not, but my impression is that you know nothing but propoganda. Again I welcome any posts, but I think you should create one of your own, instead of us whoring up someones thread, kind of like right now.
> 
> Bring some data to the table, research. I gave you one research posting on liver values etc after cessation, I have seen no pubmed or medline stuff from you yet


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2003)

Basically means trampling all over someone elses thread with off topic material.


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 30, 2003)

lol all of jonwell's post are so retarded


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

Mudge,

You were the one who invaded this thread with an off topic subject.  I just commented on it.

One thing is clear Mudge.  You and I seem to have an extreem personality conflict.  



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> No, but I think your reading has not yet begun. You criticize from the outside without the experience. I am a very passive individual most of the time.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

I didn't say who started it, I said we are both doing it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh!  Ok then I will stop now. 

Now what was this thread all about now?  Oh yeah, it was ass kicking.  Well I get enough of that from my girl friend.  

I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 31, 2003)

lol aww poor kid gets beat by his girl !


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

jonwell also gives bouncers a bad name.
I've been bouncing for over a year now, and have had very little trouble. I have had a few 'scuffles' I have had to deal with.
So far, I have come out on top. I will be the first to admit, I am not a tough guy. I'm really not that good of a fighter. I can hold my own...but nothing great.
I walk around, people see me. I portray a position of strength. I also always have a smile on my face, meet and greet the customers. I will opt to talk with the offender first. If he / she cannot be conviced they should leaev..we invite them to leave by other means.
I have been doing it longer, but I saw my technique used on 'Runaround' with teh Rock.
I give them 2 options.
1) you can leave on your own with your dignity intact and come back another time
2) we will take you out.
-but you are leaving.
I usually get option 1.

In my experiene, I rarely have to deal with a big guy. Just big, or muscle. I have to worry about the 150 lb'ers with the big mouth.

I haven't been in an actual fight outside of the club I work in. (I am always there on weekends)
Outside of my job, I keep my mouth shut and don't cause trouble, and that is fine with me.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree Burner.

Take the movie, "Road House"  with Patrick S. , at least he carried out his job with dignity.  He also treated everyone with respect.  Naturally he had to take out the trash, it was part of his job.  

I know it was just a movie, but there was some reality there too.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

I got that from Wal-Mart for $5!


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm surprised that Jonwell's boss didn't fire his ass for that kind of conduct.  It sure couldn't do much for business.  

And I hope the fireman filed a lawsuit against him.  I'm sure he would have no problem winning.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

Some bars don't mind..mine wouldn't stand for that.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, he probably works in a low life dive bar.
So they hire low life employees to work there.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

Beer 'n' Blow
A club for the upscale gay gentleman.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

i kiss ass all the time 

seriously though the last two times have been....
5 monthes ago when i punched this pig in a bar when he grabbed my ass (two times) when i told him to screw off. (kind was a one way fight though)

in grade 9 i beat up (badly) this guy for calling me names  been close to killin a girl, but for some reason no one wants to fight me  geuss its cause i dont believe in pulling hair...straight for the jaw baby


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Beer 'n' Blow
> A club for the upscale gay gentleman.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

JBO,

Will you be my body guard.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

sure


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i kiss ass all the time
> 
> seriously though the last two times have been....
> ...



I would never mess with two girls getting into a scrap when I was bouncing.  They will scratch, bite, claw, go over and around you and do anything to kick the other girls' ass.

We would just stand there and hope that one girl tore the other's clothes off...and then we would throw oil on them...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

well not me...i dont scratch or pull hair. no point when you have a fist with someones name on it 

but really i am a big softy.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Can I rub oil on your body JBO?   But don't hit me please. 
pony had a good suggestion


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Maybe I put oil on me first.  Then JBO's punches will slide off easier.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I would never mess with two girls getting into a scrap when I was bouncing.  They will scratch, bite, claw, go over and around you and do anything to kick the other girls' ass.
> 
> We would just stand there and hope that one girl tore the other's clothes off...and then we would throw oil on them...


hey..kinda like that scene from, "Undercover Brother"


----------

